# Lasiodora parahybana care tips



## ramsnew11 (Jul 29, 2014)

So i just brought a 1/2 inch Salmon Pink Birdeater sling from Jamie's tarantula, I know the basic care for it i just wanted tips from other people on how they keep there Lp happy and there enclosure setup pictures would be great :biggrin:


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 29, 2014)

Be careful with the size of your air vents, LP's are escape artists.


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks i will


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 29, 2014)

i got mine at about the same size a few months ago and is now 2".  use a small needle to make holes maybe even a safety pin or needle at that size... they grow fast. mine likes to pretend to excape but im a lil quicker then it is. so id say a small delicup would work but honestly i woudlnt use the ones that goes in a half inch for stacking.. with these lil guys i feel its possible to actually snag a leg on accident.

i keep mine slightly moist [wet but not sopping] for the first 2 molts it was partly burrowing. now its a display T so have fun  with decor in the next enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks great tips


----------



## favrielle (Jul 30, 2014)

When I got my two at between 1 and 2", they couldn't have been more different. One was a total display T right from the beginning, hanging out in view more often than not. The other was a little bulldozer, digging a big tunnel setup and spending most of his time down there. Now that he's around 3", he's out and about for the most part, but still hides more than the other does. They're both serious eaters, devouring whatever I put in front of them right up until a day or three before they molt. And the larger one is often caught "testing" the latch and vent slits on her exo breeder box enclosure. I would NOT trust either in a questionable enclosure.


----------



## Enn49 (Jul 30, 2014)

favrielle said:


> When I got my two at between 1 and 2", they couldn't have been more different. One was a total display T right from the beginning, hanging out in view more often than not. The other was a little bulldozer, digging a big tunnel setup and spending most of his time down there. Now that he's around 3", he's out and about for the most part, but still hides more than the other does. They're both serious eaters, devouring whatever I put in front of them right up until a day or three before they molt. And the larger one is often caught "testing" the latch and vent slits on her exo breeder box enclosure. I would NOT trust either in a questionable enclosure.



I too bought 2 LPs, both around 1" and they have done exactly the same. The slightly larger one spends a lot of time in full view, while the smaller has hidden away in the burrow he's made for the 3 weeks since they came. Like yours they both eat everything I give them, the larger one grabbing food straight away but the little one eats at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had 2 LPs for only about 2 or 3 weeks now. Bigger ones than yours. 3 1/2" and 4"  

They are both quite skittish (crickets sometimes spook the high holy crap out of them) The smaller one is more so skittish. 
They are also both surprisingly fast.

At first they were both quite active and curious. The smallest one would hide under her log during maintenance but then poke her head out to check put what I was doing. It was both cute and unnerving to suddenly notice the tarantula halfway out of it's hide watching what you're up to.

Then one day I came home to find she had built herself a wall between me and her log. With a little window so she can prop up and still watch me but I can't see her while I perform any maintenance.  She's since built 2 more dirt barriers. I have yet to find a food bolus. And cleaning her poop is awful due to my own Damn closure setup
:wall:

Now the bigger one. Well he was cool. He gave me my first hair!  Took it right in the wrist.

He was a wall climber for a while. Then he decided the cork bark was his spot. But I docked BAD here too. Because after a long time of him sitting in the open and not flinching as much, he started digging under the bark, instead of using a hide, which at the time was crummy anyways. I now,
 have a better one, but he was dug so far under the bark that he hit plastic. I did not put enough substrate in. I only had like 2 to 2 1/2".     And that's my own stupidity so much looking at it now.... :wall: (newbie alert)

They're now both well barricaded in with only one entrance, they move around some dirt here ad there still, but stay mostly in hiding now. They also only eat about 3 crickets a week. Bottemless pit display spider my left knee lol. I suspect they're close to molting though. They were in the care of an exotic animal and tarantula breeder in Florida, they didn't molt while in his care and have rather plump pale abdomens with black spot looking like they want to push through. I at least hope they molt soon. I plan to remodel the enclosures when they do to prevent these mistakes again.

And to prepare for BIG spiders. 

Below are mine.
The 3 1/2" one peeking out of the opening to her home.
And the 4" one cleaning his feet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the help but unfortunately my little brother opened the enclosure while I wasnt in the room and it got out so now I have a 1/2 inch LP on the loose.... any tips on finding it Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 30, 2014)

Dude that's horrible. 

Little brother needs to be banished from the tarantula room.

I don't know how to find a spider that small.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jul 30, 2014)

ramsnew11 said:


> Thanks for all the help but unfortunately my little brother opened the enclosure while I wasnt in the room and it got out so now I have a 1/2 inch LP on the loose.... any tips on finding it Lol


I heard they were escape artists but employing the help of your little brother??? Now that is DARING!!


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 30, 2014)

Its probably still within a 3 or 4 foot radius of the enclosure.  Check the underside of the table or whatever the enclosure was sitting on.  Remember they will naturally go to dark places.  And last, don't ever let your brother in there again.


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lol yeah he wont be in there evere again thanks for all the feedback still looking


----------



## cold blood (Jul 30, 2014)

gobey said:


> display spider my left knee lol.


IMO it takes more than just being out to make a good "display" spider, they need to also look good....something an LP just can't do. They look like a large G. porteri, but with a duller carapace.   Aside from their size and appetite (which most, better looking large terrestrials share), I just don't get the draw.   IMO they are the least appealing looking of ALL the large t's that I have ever seen.  I even think they are the most mundane in their genus.


I know y'all love your lp's, I just don't get their appeal.  Sorry to be off topic, I just see so many LP threads with people gushing over them and I can't for the life of me understand the draw.   To each their own, I'm glad they are loved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 30, 2014)

Be sure to shake out your shoes and etc befor wearing.. i had an escapee dubia roach male claim my shoe i didnt know till was at work that would have sucked if was a T or if was squished (yuck right into the shoe? Dont think id wear it again lol)

I kinda agree cold.. mine was a freebie however my LD i did buy x3 but only because was $7 and wanted to see the diference in person between them. Plus always heard lasi's were awesome Ts figured i may as well get one of each the seller had xD...plus how can a newhie like myself turn down a potentially large T that grows like a summer weed XD... i dont sound addicted at all xD


----------



## favrielle (Jul 30, 2014)

cold blood said:


> IMO it takes more than just being out to make a good "display" spider, they need to also look good....something an LP just can't do. They look like a large G. porteri, but with a duller carapace.   Aside from their size and appetite (which most, better looking large terrestrials share), I just don't get the draw.   IMO they are the least appealing looking of ALL the large t's that I have ever seen.  I even think they are the most mundane in their genus.
> 
> 
> I know y'all love your lp's, I just don't get their appeal.  Sorry to be off topic, I just see so many LP threads with people gushing over them and I can't for the life of me understand the draw.   To each their own, I'm glad they are loved.


I suppose for me it's because they're my first two Ts, and they look like a typical "big hairy spider" anyone would recognize as a tarantula. They're pretty boring looking compared to my GBB and my versicolor, but that's ok. Even the mundane critters need someone to love them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 31, 2014)

I think they're colored kind of neatly. 

I don't think they're a gorgeous spider by any means. But I like the color contrast of pink and black they get as an adult. That being said my juveniles have big ugly pale yellow abdomens and are ugly.

But they grow so quickly. And grow so BIG. And can be fed quite often and quite a lot. Combine that with a "species tendency" to remain in the open and not be very defensive and you have what I wanted out of owning a tarantula. 

And through shopping around here.... it was for a steal of a price. 


I wanted mine because I thought they would both be closer to what I sought after in a tarantula species after observing my rose hair and my pinktoe. And wanted something I felt confident keeping.

Ironically I just bought 2 B. Albipilosum slings. I probably could've gotten 2 adult curly hairs for the same price and raised 2 LP slings much quicker lol


----------



## ramsnew11 (Jul 31, 2014)

My dad felt bad about my little brother loosing my first Lp so he ordered me a new one and a mexican red knee so even though i lost one i got two in return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korg (Jul 31, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I know y'all love your lp's, I just don't get their appeal.  Sorry to be off topic, I just see so many LP threads with people gushing over them and I can't for the life of me understand the draw.   To each their own, I'm glad they are loved.


I have always felt the same way, but I recently traded away my juvie male LP and found that I actually do miss his huge appetite and feisty personality to some degree. Obviously there are a lot of other tarantulas out there with those attributes AND looks, though. Maybe I feel the same way about LPs as I do trusty mutts from the pound... they're common and not much to look at, but they still have some kind of everyman charm that makes it hard to turn them away!



ramsnew11 said:


> My dad felt bad about my little brother loosing my first Lp so he ordered me a new one and a mexican red knee so even though i lost one i got two in return.


Yeah, your brother loosed it and lost it at the same time. Make sure you keep these new ones secure! Tarantulas aren't disposable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## titanT (Aug 1, 2014)

alright ramsnew11, I got my LP from the spider shop on the 15th of October last year. it was basically an egg with legs, still yellow. anyway.. Don't worry about the size of the enclosure you put it in, people go on about needing a small enclosure for them to find there food, nonsense!! as long as the humidity is nice and high, 90% and nice high temperature's they will eat great and find there food fine, this species requires high humidity 70 to 85% when an inch and over but requires and thrives at 80% - 90% while a spiderling and will grow like a weed if you do. mine I kept in a large jar 50 times its leg span (4mm), with a 3 watt heat mat against the outside, didn't even have a thermostat while it was in that jar, since it only touched a tiny part of the jar and heated the air around it, on the first day I got it it ate 11 hatchling crickets, ran out and grab them all in 10 seconds right across the jar. so don't worry about the size of enclosure you keep it in, you can always guide the cricks with tweezers, kept it on 100% coconut husk, great for retaining moisture, and I use it on species that require low humidity too, just bake it under the grill turning every 10 min for few hours till it dries out, doesn't get mouldy too. use it for all my t's and scorps. anyway kept it in that jar till it was an inch and a half, feeding every 3 days while small 3-5 crickets then every 5 days and once its full size it'll be once a week. then had it in a 7 1/2 gallon critter kipper until last week when I rehoused it at 4 inches in a 40 - 50 gallon tank, that shows you how quick they grow, by the way this is just what worked for me, im sure there will be some one who will complain or say different. (heat mat) ive kept excellent records of molts on the exact day, instar 2 to 10 if you would like that info? ill put up a pic of mine  instar 10, anything you want to no just ask, currently trying to sex mine, im sure it a male, skinny legs and oval shaped abdomen.  but it keeps chewing its molts, trying to ventrally sex it now! it buried a lot while a spiderling under cork bark which is great since it doesn't rot too, but then it adopted a half log a few month ago and been there since. got pics at the first 6-7 molts too then stopped until now instar 10


----------



## sandybanjo (Aug 1, 2014)

ramsnew11 said:


> So i just brought a 1/2 inch Salmon Pink Birdeater sling from Jamie's tarantula, I know the basic care for it i just wanted tips from other people on how they keep there Lp happy and there enclosure setup pictures would be great :biggrin:


Mine came today, as well!


----------



## ramsnew11 (Aug 2, 2014)

God is good!!!! Lol as you guys know i recently lost a Lp 1/2 inch sling but earlier today i seen something crawling behind my tv and yes it was the Lp i picked it up and put it in its empty enclosure....


----------



## titanT (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice! glad you found it. Dont know if i could sleep in a room with a T lose. i have spider nightmares..lol. heres the molt dates of my LP, only started records a few molts in since it was so small:-  instar4 - 19.11.13....<36 days>..........instar5 - 25.12.13........<36days>.....instar6 - 29.01.14..........<35days>.......instar7 - 04.03.14........<45days>.........instar8 - 17.04.14........<51days>.......instar9 - 06.06.14......<48days>.........instar10 - 23.07.14. (just over 4 inches) This is just a guide as veriations in room and enclosure temp, humidity and feeding play a big part. Hope this helps. Good luck with your new T.


----------



## ramsnew11 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks yeah i wasnt really to worried bout sleeping with it since its so small but when it grows thats a different story Lol but the best part my dad let me keep the replacement one he brought me and the mexican red knee so two Lps thanks for all the info


----------



## titanT (Aug 2, 2014)

No problem. Ill put some pictures up soon of each molt. So you can get a rough idea of what to exspect in size diffrence per molt with the molt dates ive given, bear in mind im 80% sure ive got a male so yours might not molt as quick and be so leggy. I was gonna say you could breed them then i remembered they will mature at different ages if there the same age. Males around 2 years. Females 3y. To prevent inbreeding..unlucky...and thats only if youve got a male and female to begin with. Wanted to get a gbb, what are they like? Either that or versicolor?


----------



## gobey (Aug 2, 2014)

ramsnew11 said:


> God is good!!!! Lol as you guys know i recently lost a Lp 1/2 inch sling but earlier today i seen something crawling behind my tv and yes it was the Lp i picked it up and put it in its empty enclosure....


Dude that's awesome! Found your T and gained 2 more!

Seriously though that's pretty amazing you found it so quickly. I'm glad you didn't permanently lose a T. Or months later stumble upon a 4" tarantula in your house.


----------



## dredrickt (Aug 2, 2014)

gobey said:


> Dude that's awesome! Found your T and gained 2 more!
> 
> Seriously though that's pretty amazing you found it so quickly. I'm glad you didn't permanently lose a T. Or months later stumble upon a 4" tarantula in your house.


That's still a possibility for me, I lost two 1/3-1/2" LP slings.  Though I have a ton of false widow spiders in my house, but most are smaller than my LP's, so hopefully they don't get eaten.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 2, 2014)

dredrickt said:


> That's still a possibility for me, I lost two 1/3-1/2" LP slings.  Though I have a ton of false widow spiders in my house, but most are smaller than my LP's, so hopefully they don't get eaten.


Not gona lie.. itd be kinda cool a month or two down the road notice false widows are dwendling.. then months later just gone.. and happen apon a 3-4" lp eating a cricket moth or even mouse lmaooo


----------



## cold blood (Aug 2, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> Not gona lie.. itd be kinda cool a month or two down the road notice false widows are dwendling.. then months later just gone.. and happen apon a 3-4" lp eating a cricket moth or even mouse lmaooo


Those widows would make quick work out of little LP slings...they wouldn't stand a chance....webbing is a big advantage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 2, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Those widows would make quick work out of little LP slings...they wouldn't stand a chance....webbing is a big advantage.


Ah we dont have have false widows here so had no clue.. but uk theres always the chance it found loose feeders till 3" maybe? XD was just a scenerio i thought would seem cool. Ik i read a few others have the false widow problem so would be a win-win ya know? Lol


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 2, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Those widows would make quick work out of little LP slings...they wouldn't stand a chance....webbing is a big advantage.


+1.  Any web-building spiders can kill much larger and stronger prey than themselves.  Tarantula slings are easy work for them.


----------



## ramsnew11 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks and i love my gbb it is so active and loves to web i would recommend one definately and the coloring is great i personally never owned a versicolor but will most likely in the future


----------



## titanT (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info.do really want a gbb, crimbo though...tut. Along wait. Will put those pics of molts , but such a pain to get pics resized, have them work then post them on here,...and thats just 1.lol do you know the exact size in kb or mb in order for me to get the best quility possible for you, will just pick out my best pic for each instar or i would be on here all day. .. which i have been today. Lol


----------



## ramsnew11 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol im sorry i dont  ive only uploaded a few pics and it was from my phone but thanks


----------



## titanT (Aug 3, 2014)

here are the pics of the molts at each instar so you get an idea of size, compare it to the molt dates ive given to get an idea of time between each molts, sorry didn't record leg span, basically small, lol instar 3 (top pic) to instar 7 (bottom pic)


----------



## titanT (Aug 3, 2014)

and instar 10


----------



## Mpmackenna (Mar 8, 2018)

I lost a B. Hamorii (Smithi) in my two bedroom apartment twenty plus years ago. It was probably 3" DLS at the time. The best part was I had a roommate that summer. I had to go to my roommate and say "uh hey dude, you seen my spider?" He was like "uh no, why? is it loose?". I was like "no, no, just wondering." A week later I came home from class (college) to find it just chilling in the middle of the floor in my bedroom like 6 feet from the enclosure. I almost stepped on it. I put it back in its cage and was a little more cautious from that point on. It lived to be 19. Died of old age a couple of years or so ago.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 2, 2018)

@Devastar   seriously?

You Just disliked a 4 yr old OPINION?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 3, 2018)

@Devastar   What do you need clarification for?  You are the one dishing out the dislikes for seemingly no reason.   I just asked why.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Devastar (Sep 3, 2018)

cold blood said:


> @Devastar   What do you need clarification for?  You are the one dishing out the dislikes for seemingly no reason.   I just asked why.


I just didn't agree with one of your old opinions, that's why I placed a dislike. It's also just my opinion, a useless one, but it's just what it is, a reaction, an opinion. o.o


----------



## octanejunkie (Apr 11, 2020)

Just joined the LP club with a half-incher!


----------

